

Getting a PDF to work well on a Kobo - virmundi
http://talesfromannoyance.blogspot.com/2014/04/getting-pdf-to-work-well-on-kobo.html

======
RighteousFervor
Whoa. Lots of work just to read a PDF. I like your writing style btw.

~~~
virmundi
Thanks. I'm glad you enjoyed it.

While it is a bit of work, it saved a lot of money. An epub for a certain
certification I'm looking at costs $70. The group provides the PDF version for
free. A few clicks and I've got an impressive tome and money in my pocket.

